# regional food - your favourites?



## rubbershoes (Mar 10, 2006)

*Cornish pasty*







Forget the abomination that is Ginsters, a real pasty (Cornish or otherwise) is a top snack. I’ve never had the supposed traditional sort with savoury at one end and sweet at the other – that sounds pretty vile TBH

Plus points
Warms you up in the winter
Get em anywhere
cheapish

Minus
Most of them are crap – Rick Stein’s ones from his shop in Padstow 
are the business if you’re in the area and he knocks them out cheap at closing time

*Lardy cake*






Is Wiltshire in the southwest or just the south?  Don’t know and I don’t care. But I’ll take the lardy cake. Don’t be fooled by the Greggs version. A proper lardy cake is rich and spicy and well,  lardy. 
Their scarcity makes them a rare treat

*Cream tea*






Fuck, yes. 

When Mrs Shoes and I moved down here we had a cream tea every weekend. I heard about one place in Minehead that served it with squirty cream FFS  .  And all in a cardboard tray   

My top cream tea venues – The Old Mill in Branscombe- they let you pick cider apples from their orchard and they’re good for crumble

Mother Hen’s Teashop, Minehead- Great name and great food. Home made scones and jam and you get a good boy sausage for the dog


*er, cheddar * 






I love halloumi and a good blue cheese. But cheddar really is the king of cheeses. In sauces, grilled on toast, in sandwiches, grated or just eating a hunk of it. It can’t be beaten for versatility and it would be my desert island cheese.



so what's your favourite local food. and no, cider isn't a food


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 11, 2006)

we only eats local mud in these parts.


----------



## s.norbury (Mar 11, 2006)

Mars Bars


----------



## xenon (Mar 11, 2006)

Thilfy kebab. mmmmmm


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2006)

best cream tea i've had, was at the tea rooms in morwenstow in cornwall....


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2006)

Fat Rascals & curd tart from Betty's (Yorkshire).


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> so what's your favourite local food. and no, cider isn't a food



 Aw I was going to suggest Exhibition cider, the mega strong stuff they serve (only in 1/2 pints) in the Corrie Tap in Clifton....it's apples innit...


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 11, 2006)

i didn't realise this was local, until i mentioned it to a large group of mates and none of them had heard of it - i did some research, and it's local to kent:


Gypsy Tart





although i dunno about all the posh garnish...

A shortcrust pastry tart filled with a complicated recipe of two ingrediants - muscavado sugar and evaporated milk.

absolutely no nutritional benefits whatsoever, they used to give us half an apple when this was dessert at schoo, to clean the tangy caramelly creamy moussey stuff off our teeth.

i know it sounds vile...  but gypsy tart is awesome stuff.


----------



## xenon (Mar 11, 2006)

"i know it sounds vile... but gypsy tart is awesome stuff.

We used to get that at school in South London. A distinctive taste and deadly sweet. Much hilarity to our immature minds when the headmaster declaired.
I do like a bit of jipsey tart.


"


----------



## xenon (Mar 11, 2006)

Best Cornish pasty ever had though was from somewhere just outside Tintagel castle. I was a kid and waited in van while parents went and got em, so dunno if it was a stall or shop or what. But damn they were good. Propper thick, nice pastry, not that floppy shit. And good chunks of meet and vedge.

By the way. Never atempt eating a shortcrust pasty from Clerks pies, Bedminster Bristol, with out a large drink. Leathful. You could mop up the Avon with one of them.


----------



## Markyd (Mar 11, 2006)

Stotty Cake
Singin' Hinny's


----------



## Idaho (Mar 13, 2006)

I like Chorley cakes and Homity pies. Although the former is not from the south west and the later isn't particularly regional... sozzer


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 13, 2006)

Staffordshire oatcakes, mmmm .... like blinis or buckwheat crepes, only about a million times nicer. (Mind you scottish, dry, biscuit like oatcakes leave me cold.)

Pikelets, crumpets, all of those yeasty teacake things, but no dried fruit for me thanks.

One I definitely don't want to face: the infamous "Bath chap" cut of pork, which is - I kid you not - either the upper or the lower JAW OF A PIG, sometimes cured and spiced and breacrumbed, served grilled. I don't know if they take the teeth out first (?how?) but either way it's grisly - if you get the top half it's all gristle and palate, and if you get the bottom half you see a little piggy chin.... eurgh....
...


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 13, 2006)

bath chaps are actually quite nice. They're the cut of meat from the jaw, generally from long snouted pigs, but the one i had had no jaw attached, just a well cooked bit of quite fatty tasty pork. Only place i've found them are at a deli in bath (the one in that round georgian market hall) but saw a few weeks ago that it's shut down.   

also tried brawn from there, which i won't be trying again. Like a porky corned beef. not pleasant.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 13, 2006)

Caldo Verde, with a good chourico, and a nice vinho verde branco!


----------



## JTG (Mar 13, 2006)

cornish pasties up the Rovers are fucking ace, I never eat them though, too busy scoffing chicken balti pies... 

Double Gloucester cheese is great.

Bath buns, obviously.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 15, 2006)

For me it has to be cream teas, proper ones.

When I lived in ashburton on the edge of dartmore we found several frams off the beaten track that did amazing home made teas in their front rooms, very nice.


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Mar 18, 2006)

on the subject of cornish pasties, in Waterloo station, there is an outfit called the West Cornwall pasty company. how do their products compare with the original back in Cornwall? it's not all traditional.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 18, 2006)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> how do their products compare with the original back in Cornwall?



The ONLY pasty worth eating in a railway station are the Lavenders' medium steak at Penzance.  

Once a month I buy a box of 40


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 18, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> The ONLY pasty worth eating in a railway station are the Lavenders' medium steak at Penzance.
> 
> Once a month I buy a box of 40


you get through 40 pasties a month??


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 18, 2006)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> on the subject of cornish pasties, in Waterloo station, there is an outfit called the West Cornwall pasty company. how do their products compare with the original back in Cornwall? it's not all traditional.




Fucking awful! They say some are cornish pasties, but they are devon pasties. dont be fooled, if you want something from there, its cheaper to buy a Ginsters.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 18, 2006)

Devon pasty being beef rather than lamb?


----------



## Miscellaneous (Mar 18, 2006)

shape of paaasty.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 4, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Fucking awful! They say some are cornish pasties, but they are devon pasties. dont be fooled, if you want something from there, its cheaper to buy a Ginsters.



But they do have a very cool GIANT (it's bloody huge!) split van replica that was at the Volksworld Show at Sandown Park over the weekend 





Besides, whether their pasties are Cornish or Devonian, they're way better than any other fast food I can get at London Bridge (runs and hides  ).


----------



## rowan (Apr 4, 2006)

*regional food - your favourites? * 


Pie 'n' mash 'n' liquor    the _only_ thing I'd go back to visit London for


----------



## madzone (Apr 4, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Fucking awful! They say some are cornish pasties, but they are devon pasties. dont be fooled.


Those are made in Cornwall though


----------

